# Brown streaks/stains/whitewall bleed through on new Suretrac Power Touring 175/70/14



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

Bought a set of 4 Suretrac Power Touring 175/70/14. Shipping was free. One tire has a white line about a inch outside the diameter of the whitewall-looks like the whitewall bled through . The others have brown streaks/stains/lettering on the whitewalls that wont come off although I only tried car wash soap and a soft bristle brush but scrubbed them good. Im thinking that when they came over in a container from wherever they were made, they were stacked on top of each other and the tread pattern/lettering/tits on the sides of the tires transferred onto the whitewall. 

After contacting who sold them to me I was shipped 2 more, they came to me with the blue coating removed and looked ok. A couple days after receiving them the same brown stains/streaks started appearing. They also had hundreds of rust colored specks inside the tire and a few on the whitewall-was told these were from the SOS pad.

I decided I wanted to just return them for a refund and go with a different tire but was told I would need to pay some of the shipping and there would be a 15% restocking fee. Probably will lose about 75.00 of my 340 to return them. They have not been mounted or stacked on top of each other while in my possession. I paid through Pay Pal.

Has anyone else had this problem with the brown staining and if so have you had success permanently removing it?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Garbage Chinese tires.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Those look like they where shaved.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Brown-tracs.....damn,you can clearly see the words on the whitewall,like they were stacked and bled into it. The whitewalls shouldn't look like pencil erasers,either. They should be smooth and slick. You got blems.


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

I emailed the seller about the issue with the roughness of the whitewalls (among other questions about the brown stains/streaks) when I first got the tires. A couple days later, The only response I got was "have the tires been mounted yet". Can someone else who bought some of these tires post a close up pic of the whitewall to see if its rough or smooth ?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

I can't believe how much people are paying for these Chinese tires.


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

Supply vs. Demand. The only reason I pulled the trigger on these is when the seller offered free shipping for a limited time only.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Did you buy these on amazon ?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

At these prices you are better off going with Calli Tire and you will at least get a quality name brand tire. https://callitw.com/index.php?route=mobile_store/home


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought these through this site from montrosetw. I was just looking at the Calli Tire website earlier today and viewed their video of how they put the whitewalls on-very impressive.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Calli TW's have crooked whitewalls. They whitewall part wobbles as you ride.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> Calli TW's have crooked whitewalls. They whitewall part wobbles as you ride.


lol..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> Brown-tracs.....damn,you can clearly see the words on the whitewall,like they were stacked and bled into it. The whitewalls shouldn't look like pencil erasers,either. They should be smooth and slick. You got blems.


Bwahaha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> Calli TW's have crooked whitewalls. They whitewall part wobbles as you ride.


I got some and mine are nice and straight then and smooth can't even tell they were made ride good also


----------



## Maldito 93 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the same problem with mine. Same brand and one of them is really bad around the outer ring of the white wall. Would post pics but don't know how to


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> Calli TW's have crooked whitewalls. They whitewall part wobbles as you ride.


Mine are nice and straight


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> I bought these through this site from montrosetw. I was just looking at the Calli Tire website earlier today and viewed their video of how they put the whitewalls on-very impressive.


I don't understand why these are being pumped out bye these guys before they were talking about the lowrider on the size of tire what happen with those, how they gonna charge u a stocking fee when those are clearly messed up


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

I was told " I really do not know what to tell you at this point" "You are the only person with this issue". Glad to hear I am not the only one. Maldito, are you able to send pics to a email address ? If so, I can post for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cheap made in china garbagen when will this shit ever stop. When will businesses take pride in product instead of saving a nickle.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's my cali white wall


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> Bought a set of 4 Suretrac Power Touring 175/70/14. Shipping was free. One tire has a white line about a inch outside the diameter of the whitewall-looks like the whitewall bled through . The others have brown streaks/stains/lettering on the whitewalls that wont come off although I only tried car wash soap and a soft bristle brush but scrubbed them good. Im thinking that when they came over in a container from wherever they were made, they were stacked on top of each other and the tread pattern/lettering/tits on the sides of the tires transferred onto the whitewall.
> 
> After contacting who sold them to me I was shipped 2 more, they came to me with the blue coating removed and looked ok. A couple days after receiving them the same brown stains/streaks started appearing. They also had hundreds of rust colored specks inside the tire and a few on the whitewall-was told these were from the SOS pad.
> 
> ...


hope this help s


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> Calli TW's have crooked whitewalls. They whitewall part wobbles as you ride.


You know the rules............ pics or it didn't happen


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I just got some to.... Sure hope mine are not like that  .... Still sitting in the box ....gonna have to check them close up when I get back to the shop on Tuesday


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

D-Cheeze said:


> I just got some to.... Sure hope mine are not like that  .... Still sitting in the box ....gonna have to check them close up when I get back to the shop on Tuesday


 Would like to hear how yours are and if your whitewall looks smooth or rough. Mine also came in a box.


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

classic53 said:


> hope this help s


 Thanks for the info-I appreciate your input. It just dont seem right to have to scrub the brown stains out of a brand new set of whitewall tires and then do it on a regular basis. I want a new set of whitewalls I can clean the blue coating off and be good to go. Seems thats how it should be but I could be wrong.


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> Thanks for the info-I appreciate your input. It just dont seem right to have to scrub the brown stains out of a brand new set of whitewall tires and then do it on a regular basis. I want a new set of whitewalls I can clean the blue coating off and be good to go. Seems thats how it should be but I could be wrong.


I have the same problem with mine. Not happy...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Has Montrose agreed to give you a complete refund and take back his Chinese Brown Tracs?


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> Has Montrose agreed to give you a complete refund and take back his Chinese Brown Tracs?


 He offered to take them back minus a 15% restocking fee and I would have to pay to ship 2 or 4 of them back to him. I sent him the same photos I posted here.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

implala66 said:


> You know the rules............ pics or it didn't happen


I think I was thinking of some of the prototypes they had posted......looks like they trim the edges now,so they should be all good.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> He offered to take them back minus a 15% restocking fee and I would have to pay to ship 2 or 4 of them back to him. I sent him the same photos I posted here.


Honestly you should not have to pay anything. They sold you tires at a premium price and you should expect a premium tire. I could understand if the tires were $40 each but at those inflated prices you should expect no defects at all and the company should stand behind their product. Demand that they at least waive the restocking fee.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Honestly you should not have to pay anything. They sold you tires at a premium price and you should expect a premium tire. I could understand if the tires were $40 each but at those inflated prices you should expect no defects at all and the company should stand behind their product. Demand that they at least waive the restocking fee.


I agree. Those pics make the tires look like junk.


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

I am having same issue! I don't think David was aware of the "blems" when he shipped tires because the blue coating covered the stains. When I brought it to his attention he sent me three new tires and I returned the blems, and he covered the shipping so I was satisfied.The replacements had stains but they weren't as noticeable. I tried fixing the problem by using 400 grit wet sand with soap n water, and it worked fine until stains reappeared next day. The stains were lighter so I am going to repeat a few more times and hopefully it works. 

I am bummed out because I really want to keep the tires since they ride 10x better than the bias ply that I had been using. If you go to the facebook page he posted a pic of a whitewall he shaved, and in the background you see all the tires stacked and stored on top of each other. Most likely this is how it all started. I assume the china manufacturer will not cover or warranty the tires, so how would David go about this without losing everything he invested, after all he was ambitious enough to make this happen.

I want my premium cost tires to look good but I don't care to ruin this dudes business for something that wasn't intentional. I will give an update later this week after I repeat the wet sand technique a few times.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Are you serious. He sells you a defective product and you don't think he should make it right because it may hurt his business? That's the risks of running a business, maybe he should have checked the tires before selling them.


jayteenaz said:


> I am having same issue! I don't think David was aware of the "blems" when he shipped tires because the blue coating covered the stains. When I brought it to his attention he sent me three new tires and I returned the blems, and he covered the shipping so I was satisfied.The replacements had stains but they weren't as noticeable. I tried fixing the problem by using 400 grit wet sand with soap n water, and it worked fine until stains reappeared next day. The stains were lighter so I am going to repeat a few more times and hopefully it works.
> 
> I am bummed out because I really want to keep the tires since they ride 10x better than the bias ply that I had been using. If you go to the facebook page he posted a pic of a whitewall he shaved, and in the background you see all the tires stacked and stored on top of each other. Most likely this is how it all started. I assume the china manufacturer will not cover or warranty the tires, so how would David go about this without losing everything he invested, after all he was ambitious enough to make this happen.
> 
> I want my premium cost tires to look good but I don't care to ruin this dudes business for something that wasn't intentional. I will give an update later this week after I repeat the wet sand technique a few times.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

jayteenaz said:


> I am having same issue! I don't think David was aware of the "blems" when he shipped tires because the blue coating covered the stains. When I brought it to his attention he sent me three new tires and I returned the blems, and he covered the shipping so I was satisfied.The replacements had stains but they weren't as noticeable. I tried fixing the problem by using 400 grit wet sand with soap n water, and it worked fine until stains reappeared next day. The stains were lighter so I am going to repeat a few more times and hopefully it works.
> 
> I am bummed out because I really want to keep the tires since they ride 10x better than the bias ply that I had been using. If you go to the facebook page he posted a pic of a whitewall he shaved, and in the background you see all the tires stacked and stored on top of each other. Most likely this is how it all started. I assume the china manufacturer will not cover or warranty the tires, so how would David go about this without losing everything he invested, after all he was ambitious enough to make this happen.
> 
> I want my premium cost tires to look good but I don't care to ruin this dudes business for something that wasn't intentional. I will give an update later this week after I repeat the wet sand technique a few times.



Are you intrested in any underwater real estate... Nice ocean view


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

175s don't belong on a lowrider anyways.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

With wesley's bleach white :thumbsup:..........my bro had the same problem...........I used 300 grit and WBW(Wesley's) and they came out white.....been already 3 weeks and no brown bleading thru.......hopefully its only one of the runs they did and the rest there making come out white..........its a good looking tire when mounted...


jayteenaz said:


> I am having same issue! I don't think David was aware of the "blems" when he shipped tires because the blue coating covered the stains. When I brought it to his attention he sent me three new tires and I returned the blems, and he covered the shipping so I was satisfied.The replacements had stains but they weren't as noticeable. I tried fixing the problem by using 400 grit wet sand with soap n water, and it worked fine until stains reappeared next day. The stains were lighter so I am going to repeat a few more times and hopefully it works.
> 
> I am bummed out because I really want to keep the tires since they ride 10x better than the bias ply that I had been using. If you go to the facebook page he posted a pic of a whitewall he shaved, and in the background you see all the tires stacked and stored on top of each other. Most likely this is how it all started. I assume the china manufacturer will not cover or warranty the tires, so how would David go about this without losing everything he invested, after all he was ambitious enough to make this happen.
> 
> I want my premium cost tires to look good but I don't care to ruin this dudes business for something that wasn't intentional. I will give an update later this week after I repeat the wet sand technique a few times.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

These are the 175/70/14 Suretracs,not the 175/75/14's that Montrose Tire had made......he didn't invest anything into these,only what he bought as stock from his supplier.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> Supply vs. Demand. The only reason I pulled the trigger on these is when the seller offered free shipping for a limited time only.


did you send your paypal payment as a "TRUE PAYMENT" not as a gift?
if you did a true payment, and these tires look nothing like you expected , or any seen flaws that would have kept you from going through process of buying them
then your good for 100% return on your money 
send them back, and make the seller payfore the return , show the pics to paypal, you`ll get all your dough returned, they will take it out of his account


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

This is a problem that used to happen back in the day then they got better. The big brands are to blame theysstopped making the good white walls .lol


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

MR.59 said:


> did you send your paypal payment as a "TRUE PAYMENT" not as a gift?
> if you did a true payment, and these tires look nothing like you expected , or any seen flaws that would have kept you from going through process of buying them
> then your good for 100% return on your money
> send them back, and make the seller payfore the return , show the pics to paypal, you`ll get all your dough returned, they will take it out of his account


Thanks for your advice. That is what I have had to do.


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

I asked for a refund through PayPal so let's see how he handles this. I was going to keep the tires because they cleaned up just to learn the stains returned after a few days. Has anybody else spoke to him about the problem. When I talked to him right before this thread was going he told me I was the only customer with this problem. If he denies my claim I have to escalate the request through PayPal mediation.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jayteenaz said:


> I asked for a refund through PayPal so let's see how he handles this. I was going to keep the tires because they cleaned up just to learn the stains returned after a few days. Has anybody else spoke to him about the problem. When I talked to him right before this thread was going he told me I was the only customer with this problem. If he denies my claim I have to escalate the request through PayPal mediation.


 Let's hope you get your money back.


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

RobLBC said:


> Let's hope you get your money back.


Thanks for your support through this bro. I also asked for a refund and he denied it. I am going to have to escalate it to try to get a refund. He also told me I was the only customer with this problem. I have been sending emails/photos back and forth for nearly a month. Hey RobLBC , Your 64 vert is a twin to mine, same color, but Im sure mine aint as nice as yours.


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Sixty4chevrolet did he give you a reason why you were declined. He would need an explanation to satisfy paypal


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

That's cool man, post some pics of your 64


sixty4chevrolet said:


> Thanks for your support through this bro. I also asked for a refund and he denied it. I am going to have to escalate it to try to get a refund. He also told me I was the only customer with this problem. I have been sending emails/photos back and forth for nearly a month. Hey RobLBC , Your 64 vert is a twin to mine, same color, but Im sure mine aint as nice as yours.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

These tires are some serious junk. Only drove on them 5-6 times and already got a flat on one not to mention the brown spots as well.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Which tires are we talking about here?? 175-75s or the 175-70s?? Or both?? :dunno: Im getting ready to buy a set but I aint buying shit if they are anything like the Milestars!! Ill stick to 520s!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

175/70s. Idk about the 75s


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

As far as the 75 series they ride and handle great but you May have issues with the white wall stains . It seems these tires were not properly stored so the entire inventory may have blemishes. 7 out of 8 tires I ordered were stained.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DanielDucati said:


> With wesley's bleach white :thumbsup:..........my bro had the same problem...........I used 300 grit and WBW(Wesley's) and they came out white.....been already 3 weeks and no brown bleading thru.......hopefully its only one of the runs they did and the rest there making come out white..........its a good looking tire when mounted...


anyone tried this?


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Yup tried that twice and blems cleaned up and resurfaced a few days later. I tried a third time and it didn't seem to help any further.stains were lighter but still there. Sorry 817 TX I've been talking about the 
175/75 .


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you spray the inside of the tire with degreaser before mounting,it will pull the oils backwards into the tire,instead of outwards towards the whitewall. I used to do it,because I hated the oils always coming out on my tire(not WW) and they would be brown after a few days. It stopped all that for me. Maybe someone can try it before mounting.


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are the 175-75 that were sent back. After some normal cleaning here they are days later. I do agree there is two little black spots on the white wall. It's rubber so it will not come off. Here are the pictures to prove it. 
By the way they are for sale at 1/2 price and keep in mind they are slightly used. Yes they are his tires, we do not sell used tires all our tires are new












.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

you have to mount them and get some air in them.. Its the psi is whats pushing the oils threw.. So yes nothing going to happen to them sitting there loose:scrutinize:


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

925rider that makes sense. Before he shipped the replacements he cleaned the white wall and they looked good. I had them mounted and the next day there were stains. I wonder if after several cleanings all the oils would surface and the white wall would stay clean. These are some nice tires it's worth trying. Maybe if they were sold at a more competitive price and the customer was aware of the stains from the start he could make some sales and not sit on the inventory.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Sounds like way too much hassle for $100 a piece tires. I think these tires will be dropping in price soon.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

jayteenaz said:


> 925rider that makes sense. Before he shipped the replacements he cleaned the white wall and they looked good. I had them mounted and the next day there were stains. I wonder if after several cleanings all the oils would surface and the white wall would stay clean. These are some nice tires it's worth trying. Maybe if they were sold at a more competitive price and the customer was aware of the stains from the start he could make some sales and not sit on the inventory.



from my experience with differnt brands once the browning starts its a constant issiue


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> Bought a set of 4 Suretrac Power Touring 175/70/14. Shipping was free. One tire has a white line about a inch outside the diameter of the whitewall-looks like the whitewall bled through . The others have brown streaks/stains/lettering on the whitewalls that wont come off although I only tried car wash soap and a soft bristle brush but scrubbed them good. Im thinking that when they came over in a container from wherever they were made, they were stacked on top of each other and the tread pattern/lettering/tits on the sides of the tires transferred onto the whitewall.
> 
> After contacting who sold them to me I was shipped 2 more, they came to me with the blue coating removed and looked ok. A couple days after receiving them the same brown stains/streaks started appearing. They also had hundreds of rust colored specks inside the tire and a few on the whitewall-was told these were from the SOS pad.
> 
> ...


I must admit I did send these tires with the blue protective coating, so I could not see any marks. All tires shipped from now on are individually inspected with the blue coating removed. Here is one of the tires I just received. I have to say some of the blue was still on the white wall. Here are the before and after pictures of the tire and I even marked them so you can see that it is the same tire. Bleach White and SOS pad is all I used. Ohh and a lil elbow grease. So "BUY WITH CONFIDENCE".


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

925rider said:


> you have to mount them and get some air in them.. Its the psi is whats pushing the oils threw.. So yes nothing going to happen to them sitting there loose:scrutinize:


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

montrosetw said:


> :facepalm::rofl:


Your laughing at me and your the one selling the brown walls..mount them up and let them sit for a few days


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

montrosetw said:


> I must admit I did send these tires with the blue protective coating, so I could not see any marks. All tires shipped from now on are individually inspected with the blue coating removed. Here is one of the tires I just received. I have to say some of the blue was still on the white wall. Here are the before and after pictures of the tire and I even marked them so you can see that it is the same tire. Bleach White and SOS pad is all I used. Ohh and a lil elbow grease. So "BUY WITH CONFIDENCE".
> View attachment 1264042
> View attachment 1264050
> View attachment 1264058
> ...



BUY WITH CONFIDENCE:roflmao: Confidance wont do shit...how about gurantee them against browning


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

925rider said:


> BUY WITH CONFIDENCE:roflmao: Confidance wont do shit...how about gurantee them against browning


To my knowledge there is no tire manufacturer that goes to that extent. The reason being, we can not control what chemicals are applied to the tires. 
This thread is about having brown stains that won't come out. All I'm trying to prove here is that if you clean them thoroughly, the stains will come off. I did admit that I shipped the tires without taking the blue protector off. 
Have you purchased at set of these tires? If so, have you purchased them from me? I'm trying to figure out why you insist on slandering these tires more than the guys that did buy them.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lone star said:


> Cheap made in china garbagen when will this shit ever stop. When will businesses take pride in product instead of saving a nickle.


This


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Oscar I'm glad you posted some info here...I would have thaught you would have done so earlier. I found some online info elsewhere and it recommends using lacquer thinner. The thread was about " leaching" that occurs when the black compound bleeds into the white wall. I have tried your method and it helped but the stain reappeared only lighter. I like the tires so I'm going to try again. I don't mind a lil "elbow grease" so hopefully there is a method that is permanent.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

montrosetw said:


> To my knowledge there is no tire manufacturer that goes to that extent. The reason being, we can not control what chemicals are applied to the tires.


At your price point I think a guarantee is appropriate. If the tires have issues or are inferior in quality then they should be priced accordingly. However, the market will soon dictate the correct price point for these tires.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

montrosetw said:


> To my knowledge there is no tire manufacturer that goes to that extent. The reason being, we can not control what chemicals are applied to the tires.
> This tread is about having brown stains that won't come out. All I'm trying to prove here is that if you clean them thoroughly, the stains will come off. I did admit that I shipped the tires without taking the blue protector off.
> Have you purchased at set of these tires? If so, have you purchased them from me? I'm trying to figure out why you insist on slandering these tires more than the guys that did buy them.



Slandering?? I dont think you know the definition.. The whitewalls are brown people are cleaning them and its comming back up. instead of taking care of it you make a guy file a claim then want to charge return shipping and restocking fees. Then get the tires back and clean them and post them up here and say look nothing wrong with the whitewall basicly trying to make fun of your customer. You should have sent out a new set with return shipping labels for defective set to show your going above a beyond and stand behind your product and just chalk it uo as the cost of doing business. You say these tires were made with the whole intention to serve the lowrider community yet they are turning brown. If your not going to stand behind your tires turning brown then theres nothing else that needs to be said.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but when I buy NEW tires I want to remove the blue stuff!! And I agree with 925rider stand behind your product!! You will make more money that way!! :drama:I will shut up now and wait to see what the outcome is before I make a purchase!! :nicoderm:


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

This offer is to "925rider"

If you pay for the shipping I will send you 1 Tire that was returned for your inspection. I will take pictures and with "925rider" on it. Then you can give a more accurate evaluation on this product. As of now you are only going by what you are reading. 

Feel free to call me if you would like to take me up on this offer.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

montrosetw said:


> This offer is to "925rider"
> 
> If you pay for the shipping I will send you 1 Tire that was returned for your inspection. I will take pictures and with "925rider" on it. Then you can give a more accurate evaluation on this product. As of now you are only going by what you are reading.
> 
> Feel free to call me if you would like to take me up on this offer.



No thanks.. I said what i thought and will leave it alone and just see how it goes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

925rider said:


> No thanks.. I said what i thought and will leave it alone and just see how it goes


lol u sound mad bro


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I buy NEW tires I want to remove the blue stuff!! And I agree with 925rider stand behind your product!! You will make more money that way!! :drama:I will shut up now and wait to see what the outcome is before I make a purchase!! :nicoderm:


Amen, because I need a set ot 175/70s too. Aver que onda.


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

jayteenaz said:


> Oscar I'm glad you posted some info here...I would have thought you would have done so earlier. I found some online info elsewhere and it recommends using lacquer thinner. The thread was about " leaching" that occurs when the black compound bleeds into the white wall. I have tried your method and it helped but the stain reappeared only lighter. I like the tires so I'm going to try again. I don't mind a lil "elbow grease" so hopefully there is a method that is permanent.


I would have posted earlier, but without the tires for my inspection. I could not say anything. I would have been like others on this thread assuming. So once I received the tires (That I paid for return shipping) and cleaned them myself. At that point I could comment on what the actual situation is and how to address it. By no means am I trying to make fun of anyone. I am just trying to prove a point. 
The topic was Brown Stains That Bleed" I'm just trying to prove that by cleaning them the marks will come off. Obviously no one told 925 once it was brought to my attention I sent out tires with no questions asked and at no additional shipping. I can not just keep sending tires out covering the shipping to and from. I'd rather show that the stains do come off!! What better way to prove it than pictures?


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Oscar is correct he did pay for the shipping so he did make an effort to correct the problem. I just applied the "thinner " method yesterday and so far it's working but more time is needed to show if it holds up. 

As far as my experience goes the stains did not permanently disappear after the first time I removed them. I'm on my third attempt and hopefully it's permanent.

I think the price should be adjusted since he can not guarantee the white walls. If I used a tire cleaner or dressing and it affected the whitewall, the imperfection would not imitate these stains. These stains are caused by improper shipping and storage. If the tires had left the manufacturer in a protective wrapping this never would have happend. 

I say that because in the past I ordered cokers and sportways and they were wrapped in wax paper when I received them. So if you have clean white walls avoid stacking them directly on top of each other. This info was also covered on a diamond back tire thread.


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's an update from my last post a few days ago. The stains have reappeared after three attempts to remove them. The stains are lighter then they were in the beginning but still visible. If your not particular about your tires it may not bother you but I've put alot of time in the garage to get my ride presentable so the imperfections do bother me. Good news is PayPal has awarded me a refund. 

So the end result from my experience is the stains were less visible but still permanent. I would like to mention I was satisfied with the driveablity or performance of theses tires so my complaint would only involve cosmetic blemishes.

I spent the time to fairly cover this topic so others could have an idea what they could possibly have to deal with if they made a purchase. Again I'm only sharing my experience and If anybody else has feed back please share so others can make an educated decision before spending their money.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

It seems like the biggest issue is that the manufacturer stacks and ships the tires without wrapping them . Also states that the tires have a 3 year warranty? Take a look at the manufacturers website:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Light-truck-cheap-wholesale-tires-white_1661403280.html


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jayteenaz said:


> If your not particular about your tires it may not bother you but I've put alot of time in the garage to get my ride presentable so the imperfections do bother me. Good news is PayPal has awarded me a refund.


Glad PayPal made it right for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if I order from a Stockton, Cali shop I found selling on ebay will I have the same problem?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=281312803200&alt=web


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

They're all made by the same company.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

If you guys want the original 175/75R14s I have them for sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...75r14-cooper-trendsetter-ii.html#post20758722


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> At your price point I think a guarantee is appropriate. If the tires have issues or are inferior in quality then they should be priced accordingly However, the market will soon dictate the correct price point for these tires.


exactly. people dont realize how cheap tires are to have china make them. Same with the sportways. The markup is huge but its because of the demand. this guy can afford to send out replacements and still make plenty of money.


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

All suretracs do this. Some worse than others.some c lean up well with sos and bleach white and never come back brown, others are not as good its a gamble.next time I will step up to the 175 75 Lowrider radial although mine cleaned up good


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Suretracs and lowrider radial are same exact tires.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

juspassinthru said:


> .next time I will step up to the 175 75 Lowrider radial although mine cleaned up good


Lowrider Radials and Suretracs are made by the same company. If you want to get the best then Coopers or Hankooks is what you need to get.


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

I've had the same problem with pep boys tires tried everything sos, bleach white etc with minimal results. I tried goof off and had the best results, I do have to re clean every so often but it works.


----------



## slymjym (Jul 8, 2016)

So last week I was at a local tire shop and asked about the new Remington 175/75/14 just to confirm they are the same dam tire as the MTW and the Suretrac. They stock the Remington and Suretrac and I was told the current inventory comes wrapped from the manufacturer and the whitewall stains have been corrected. I was offered a return option so I picked up another set of the suretracs and whitewalls are finally white,bright and stain free.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Off roaders use 14 inch tires


----------



## slymjym (Jul 8, 2016)

...


----------

